

The fair Instagram valuation: $3 billion - justinsb
http://blog.justinsb.com/blog/2012/04/11/that_instagram_valuation/

======
rys
Facebook doesn't value an Instagram user at $30 at all. Dividing sale price by
user count gives you a totally useless number in the wider context of the
acquisition.

~~~
justinsb
That's an assertion, and I'd love to hear the explanation behind it.

